# Ring a bell housing



## VettenGoat (Jun 19, 2007)

Does anyone know if a 71 bellhousing would work with a 65 421? I assumed they were the same. We're having a hell of a time aligning everything and one learned soul said the angle on the fork is different so the bell housing needs to be swapped out.

That said, is there a 65 bell housing lurking around someone's barn or garage?

Mike

[email protected]


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I believe they are the same. If the fork or clutch is in question, I would remove them and attempt to install the bell housing without them to verify it fits the block and tranny. Most of the time when you can't get the bell housing/tranny to bolt up, it's the clutch disk that is slightly misaligned. Looking at the clutch from the backside, everything should be centered with the pilot bushing. If the disk is off center at all, it'll make installing the tranny almost impossible.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Rukee is right on the money. The '65 block and '71 housing are compatable. Test fit it first, as he recommended. Then, you can find out what is hanging up....probably the clutch itself. the forks are all the same as far as I know.....There are adjustable ball studs available to set the fork depth. Good luck. (Sure wish I had a '65 421 engine to play with!!)
Jeff


----------



## VettenGoat (Jun 19, 2007)

If this thing keeps fighting me every bolt and thread, you just might have a shot at that 421 and the car with it! It might be the pivot stud length. I'm just puzzled as it bolted together beautifully and aligned well, but somethig inside just jammed that fork up against the block when we started the motor up. Part number 9785581 is supposedly good for 64-70, so I'm still wondering if there is a subtle change in the clutch linkage geometry with a post 70 bell housing. 

Hell, I'm going to have to go back to Iraq just to pay for this beastie!

Mike


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

That doesn't sound good. Like maybe the throw-out bearing wasn't on the fork right and now it's broken or bent up. 


I'll take a shot at it. Sign me up too!


----------

